# Where's everyone headed for summer?



## pokchop (Mar 9, 2021)

So, I made it to base. Been here a week and the 'comfort of convenience' and all things that come with a house feel a bit daunting. Looking at possessions is to feel anxious for new reasons. Having the basic necessities of a house are great. Having the basic necessities to live are great. Having spent 80% of my 32 years rambling from one place to the next, I'm finding now, what I once thought was one of the biggest things I always wanted isn't quite what I want at all.

Anyway, in the process of selling my truck. And from there meander on down the next path, writing another chapter for this book of life. Consequently, also to work on a book that I'm writing about this life.
Problem is, I'm at a loss for a viable destination. Granted, I appreciate the journey being the adventure; the real treasure along the way.
I'm just struck for a place to spend the summer, or general region. 

So, why not ask y'all? Where do you guys plan to spend the summer? Place or places? Or where have you had a good time or good favor in the summer before?

I do well by myself, whether its in urban area or deep in the wilderness. Self sufficiency and survival are my mainstays. So in the woods or on the street, I find a way. 
I do well with others, as long as the only expectations are self and mutual respect for each other as sentient beings and all our rights.

Be great to meet some new people along the way. Hopefully more savory than the bunch I met throughout my adventures over the last 5 months across Florida. Lol.

Let's hear those destinations and/or places to stop, things to see, people to meet along the way.

Sincerly, Roman × Wilde


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Mar 9, 2021)

*Hopefully, Jambo! 
I'll be camping out in La Crosse, WI. Possible headed to my second home base Colorado Springs, CO. May visit a friend in Pittsburgh, PA and do some long distant bike touring around Wisconsin. That's my summer plans!*


----------



## MetalBryan (Mar 9, 2021)

This post is great for me because I can continue my year-long rant about what I MIGHT do lol.

I got luckier than most for sure, but covid blew up my living situation & job last year. I've been jumping from temporary opportunities while collecting gear for a possible bike tour. I might stay put in Florida and house sit for the summer for some hot but easy living. I have a couple landscaping gigs that might be available late summer but not sure if I want to deal with that kind of hot labor. If I have to pick up and go in the spring/summer with nothing lined up or no plans, I'm going as close to the northern border of the US as possible. I'd like to end up at Jambo but I'm also thinking if I can get up into Vermont I would be able to visit my friend in Montreal when the border opens up.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 9, 2021)

I'll be driving a car from Georgia back to the PacNW hopefully within the next couple months. Scattering my dad's ashes up in Alaska in July. Working my farm gig for June/July to make some money. Jambo in August. I plan to otherwise stay in Washington and get as much time in sailing on the boat as possible (at least during the warmer months). Looking into starting a college program that begins in Fall that deals with everything Marine Maintenance, so as to prepare myself for those world sailing adventures I want to begin within the next 5 years. Anyways, that's my year in a nutshell.


----------



## Romanriff (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm working my ass off right now to get a van but not so much as a travel van because can't afford to drive all over the country but once I get that I have so many options. Thinking about heading down to LA even though I hate it, there are some cool people I wanna meet and a thriving punk scene in Hollywood right now, then catch out east to NOLA then to Georgia to kick it with an old friend and possibly get some harvest work with him. Hopefully, if the Jambo happens I'll be going there as well.


----------



## CouchPunx (Mar 10, 2021)

All I know is I get my second shot of the vaccine next week so whatever I do I’m gonna do a whole lot of it


----------



## pokchop (Mar 10, 2021)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *Hopefully, Jambo!
> I'll be camping out in La Crosse, WI. Possible headed to my second home base Colorado Springs, CO. May visit a friend in Pittsburgh, PA and do some long distant bike touring around Wisconsin. That's my summer plans!*


Sounds great! How's the bug situation over in La Crosse during the summer? I've spent a lot of time throughout MN, wondering if its similar. Considering doing some bike touring myself, albeit motorized. Sounds fun, Johnny! Best of adventures!


----------



## pokchop (Mar 10, 2021)

MetalBryan said:


> This post is great for me because I can continue my year-long rant about what I MIGHT do lol.
> 
> I got luckier than most for sure, but covid blew up my living situation & job last year. I've been jumping from temporary opportunities while collecting gear for a possible bike tour. I might stay put in Florida and house sit for the summer for some hot but easy living. I have a couple landscaping gigs that might be available late summer but not sure if I want to deal with that kind of hot labor. If I have to pick up and go in the spring/summer with nothing lined up or no plans, I'm going as close to the northern border of the US as possible. I'd like to end up at Jambo but I'm also thinking if I can get up into Vermont I would be able to visit my friend in Montreal when the border opens up.


Covid didnt affect my work as much as the holidays did. I just spent the last 6 months in FL, and left only a week ago. Pains me to think I'd want to go back in any way, lol. 
Vermont is beautiful country. Haven't been there in decades. Best of luck on your next excursion!


----------



## pokchop (Mar 10, 2021)

iamwhatiam said:


> I'll be driving a car from Georgia back to the PacNW hopefully within the next couple months. Scattering my dad's ashes up in Alaska in July. Working my farm gig for June/July to make some money. Jambo in August. I plan to otherwise stay in Washington and get as much time in sailing on the boat as possible (at least during the warmer months). Looking into starting a college program that begins in Fall that deals with everything Marine Maintenance, so as to prepare myself for those world sailing adventures I want to begin within the next 5 years. Anyways, that's my year in a nutshell.


That sounds like a grand time, man! Where at in Alaska? And in Washington? I've been considering WA as a stop along the way. I lived in Vancouver and Battle Ground in my younger days. Sailing up in the Sound area and that general region have always been of an interest. Solid plan, best wishes for a solid execution!


----------



## pokchop (Mar 10, 2021)

Romanriff said:


> I'm working my ass off right now to get a van but not so much as a travel van because can't afford to drive all over the country but once I get that I have so many options. Thinking about heading down to LA even though I hate it, there are some cool people I wanna meet and a thriving punk scene in Hollywood right now, then catch out east to NOLA then to Georgia to kick it with an old friend and possibly get some harvest work with him. Hopefully, if the Jambo happens I'll be going there as well.


Haven't spent any time in NOLA, otber than as a fetus. lol. I have done a lot of remodel work at Wal-mart's around LA, and GA. And the whole southeast, for that matter. Well, good luck on the van hunt, and hope you have some great experiences this summer!


----------



## pokchop (Mar 10, 2021)

CouchPunx said:


> All I know is I get my second shot of the vaccine next week so whatever I do I’m gonna do a whole lot of


Well, whatever it is you do & and wherever you may roam, I wish you all the best & adventurous times ahead!


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Mar 11, 2021)

Roman Wilde said:


> Sounds great! How's the bug situation over in La Crosse during the summer? I've spent a lot of time throughout MN, wondering if its similar. Considering doing some bike touring myself, albeit motorized. Sounds fun, Johnny! Best of adventures!


Camping along the Mississippi River yes it gets pesty with a lot of bugs otherwise it's beautiful along the Mississippi River!


----------



## MrFeels (Mar 13, 2021)

Getting out of Alaska. I been here too long. Eating alot of fried chicken too.


----------



## pokchop (Mar 13, 2021)

MrFeels said:


> Getting out of Alaska. I been here too long. Eating alot of fried chicken too.


Any destinations in mind?


----------



## MrFeels (Mar 13, 2021)

Land in Seattle and take it from there. Def hit the Desert n prolly NOLa. Maybe end up doing weedwork or beets or cranberries. More into drifting around then actually being anywhere.


----------



## pokchop (Mar 14, 2021)

MrFeels said:


> Land in Seattle and take it from there. Def hit the Desert n prolly NOLa. Maybe end up doing weedwork or beets or cranberries. More into drifting around then actually being anywhere.


Right on, and I can relate. I do a lot of aimless wandering. Things can stale out easily in a lot of places. Finding this time around it's hard picking just a direction to go. Between COVID and politics, where's even hospitable? Lol I digress. I just spent 4 months mostly in FL. It was quite the time, but experiences served their purposes.

Ideally, I'd like to find a spot in the mountains for the summer. One close enough, but just far enough from civilization to fulfill any supply needs. Pretty familiar with W/NW Montana, but trying to venture somewhere more unfamiliar.

Best luck on your adventures,man! Here's to some new stories!


----------



## MrFeels (Mar 14, 2021)

Roman Wilde said:


> Right on, and I can relate. I do a lot of aimless wandering. Things can stale out easily in a lot of places. Finding this time around it's hard picking just a direction to go. Between COVID and politics, where's even hospitable? Lol I digress. I just spent 4 months mostly in FL. It was quite the time, but experiences served their purposes.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to find a spot in the mountains for the summer. One close enough, but just far enough from civilization to fulfill any supply needs. Pretty familiar with W/NW Montana, but trying to venture somewhere more unfamiliar.
> 
> Best luck on your adventures,man! Here's to some new stories!


Thank you. I just did the disappear into the mountains thing and it was great. A few years slipped by before I got bored n my feet got itchy. There's alot of retired old travelers outside Kalispell, that place is great, butI also recommend Alaska. Flights are ridiculously cheap RN


----------



## pokchop (Mar 14, 2021)

MrFeels said:


> Thank you. I just did the disappear into the mountains thing and it was great. A few years slipped by before I got bored n my feet got itchy. There's alot of retired old travelers outside Kalispell, that place is great, butI also recommend Alaska. Flights are ridiculously cheap RN


Yeah, I've spent quite some time actually living in and around the whole Flathead Valley. My son is from Kalispell, lol. Alaska and Hawaii are the only US states I have yet to cover. Im not sure I'm ready to source an Alaskan adventure yet.


----------



## Tony G (Apr 3, 2021)

Going to meet a buddy in slab then ill probably hit dallas try to catch a ballgame then im defiantly hitting daytona


----------

